# Knife Rolls



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I am a student at the CIA and they give us knife rolls with our knives, but they are crap so i want to invest in a new nice one that will keep my tools safe and clean yet still look sleek. 

I dont want it to be over 75 bucks. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

for about double that you can get a very nice case. its more like a suit case. a buddy of mine got his at JB Prince in NYC. They got a site online.

its has a bottom compartment for knifes adn such then pouches and pockets threw out. very nice


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Messermeister makes some nice stuff, whether the knife rolls of different sizes, both hard and soft, or the suitcase style mentioned above, which I have.
I carry my whole kitchen in there it seems, with room to stuff an extra chefcoat if needed.
They also have the suitcase style with wheels and a pop up handle, like airport luggage, but that seems to be a bit too extravagant to me.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a wusthof knife roll and the handles broke on it, i think it would be ok but i probaly had too much weight in it. Most bigger kitchens the cooks and chefs had tool boxes to put there things in. It works alot better, but you might not be allowd to carry a tool box in school.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Toolbox.
You can lock them up and unlike rolls they are imposssible to stuff down your pants and slink away with...


----------



## a. j. di liberi (Jan 23, 2008)

I’ve been looking at knife rolls my self, I plan to start school in the spring of 2009 (after I retire from the motion picture industry).

The trouble I’ve had is finding a knife roll long enough to fit my longest knives. The chef and ham/roast knives, have 14” blades and are 20” over all.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

i saw a case by chef revival which was almost like computer case, i dont know if they still make it, somone who i used to work with had one.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

I have the koobi kit. I like it more than the Messermeister 22? pocket I had previously. It's built to last longer. I think I would like the Messermeister attache case, but it's too large.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm sometimes amazed at how out of touch I get with progress as I keep my head down and plug along.
I hadn't heard of Shun knives before joining this board, and now that I have one, it's my favorite.

Now I hear of the Koobi kit.
I think I'm going to have to check one out.
Maybe spend some bonus money on it so the wife can't get too pissed.

I told you all that I'd be learning from you.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

The Koobi Kit looks great, although I've heard it allows the knive to move around a lot. I have four rolls/cases, each with plusses and minuses:

1) Messermeister 8 pocket roll- This one's pretty basic. I use it for lite duty and when I take vacation; it's perfect for taking just the essentials to the fishing lodge where I go each summer. It holds the knives very securely and has a mesh inner pocket with a zipper. Of course it's a small roll with little room for accessories. You could maybe keep a combo waterstone in the pouch but I wouldn't put it back wet! As with all soft rolls you really need blade guards.

2) Wusthof 8 pocket roll- Pretty much identical to the Messermeister only heavier and with velcro closure to the pocket. A nice case within it's limitations.

3) Universal Victorinox Attache Case- Here's a link to it; it's hard to describe it if you can't see it. It's a hard case with slots for 10 knives and a lot of stuff underneath the tray. I imagine it might scratch the jigane of knives with very soft cladding but I've not had any problem. It's impossible IME to dislodge a knife no matter how violently you shake the case. But it's fairly cheap, and I'm not sure how much abuse it could take. The internal storage compartments don't have much subdivision, so you're well advised to keep stuff in mesh bags. You're limited to 10 knives, but of course you could put a few under the tray. One plus is that you don't need blade protectors.

4) Forschner Executive Knife Case- Again, here's a link. This one is the one I use daily. It has room for a dozen knives in the individual pockets plus tons of loops that will hold small knives or garnishing tools. There are several outside pockets that hold a bunch of tools & gadgets. One big-time plus: there's a zippered outer pocket that holds a Spyderco Sharpmaker so closely that it seems tailor made for it. One drawback to this case is that the page system allows the knives to move around more than I'd like, and you really should use blade guards on account of this fact. But it holds quite a few knives and has room for most of the junk we carry to work. Until I find something better it'll be my "go-to" bag.


NOTE: I had to remove my links. The site says you can only post links if you have 5 or more posts. Hmmm...I have more than that and registered years ago.


----------



## jonowee (Mar 16, 2007)

Knife rolls/cases/boxes/bags all really depend on how much tools you want to bring and whether you got space to keep the bag handy in the kitchen. Ultimately you decide on the balance between the amount of tools, organisation and stowage space.

I prefer soft cases/rolls as they adapt to the quantity of tools, boxes and hard rolls/cases limit IMO what, how many and positioning of tools. But that's me, I find tool boxes unorganised and too bulky; I don't think a tool box or attache case is suitable for anywhere except the big hotel kitchens that has with copious amounts of bench space.

In my case, the Koobi Kit looks like a winner for versatility, price and footprint. I'm still looking for a local source in Australia, no luck; Korin looks like the place for me since the Bay isn't too cooperative at the moment. Will look neater then carrying a 4kg bazooka knife roll to classes.:smiles:

I feel that the prevalant Messermeister products, while good are a little overpriced (mainly because local retail obviously overprice them).
I've also seen Lots of the Victorinox hard cases floating around recently in all the colours available; not bad a price and way more organised then the 'salad tumbler toolboxes'

I've used quite a few tool boxes and knife rolls; while some knife rolls/cases are branded, they're pretty obvious to be generic items with a nice name attached. So far the ones that can take blades into the sleeve work better for me.


----------



## joey stilson (Jul 10, 2011)

I use a Messermeister 8pc roll in addition to a tool box right now...but I may have to jump on the Koobi Kit "band wagon" soon after I get my first bonus at my new job. The Koobi kit seems much more organized than my tool box and hold just as much stuff...man I want one of those!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Some of you younger guys crack me up in what you spend on things, It's a wonder some of you have any moneyat all.

Go to a Home Depot, buy yourself a good heavy duty plastic tool box with a tray insert >How big  the length of your biggest knife or steel.

make a cardboard saber cover for each knife and thats it. Large items on bottom, small things cutters, paring, peelers in tray.Cant cost more then $20.00 and will last or years.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I've always had trouble storing tool boxes at my station. Plus I find that I carried more stuff then I needed on the off chance I'd need it. Really, what are the odds I'd need a parisienne scoop out of the blue.

I do use a tool box at home, because I don't want to leave my good stuff in the common kitchen. Roommates just have no respect for equipment.


----------

